# Felt F Series Stiffness



## TehYoyo (Sep 16, 2012)

As far as I know, the Scott Foil is pretty much the stiffest bike around, or at least is known as such.

Does anyone have any numbers that compare the F Series to the Scott Foil?

Anecdotal evidence is not a number.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

TehYoyo said:


> As far as I know, the Scott Foil is pretty much the stiffest bike around, or at least is known as such.
> 
> Does anyone have any numbers that compare the F Series to the Scott Foil?
> 
> Anecdotal evidence is not a number.


It depends on what you mean by "stiffness"??? Do you mean torsional stiffness, vertical compliance/rigidity, stiffness to weight? There are lots of bikes out that there that are probably stiffer than the Foil in key areas, but the Foil is known for being horrible when it comes to veritcal compliance (comfort). The Felt's are known for having great stiffness to weight characterists and for their racing pedigree and value. In the August 2013 issue of Velo Magazine, they rated the F1 over 3 other Tour de France bikes (Focus Izalco Team, Pinarello Dogma, Cervelo R5ca (or something like that). 

Velo Magazine ? August 2013 - VeloNews.com

We have been talking about this in another thread (some like it, some hate it):

WIN WITH GIANT - The Truth About Road Frame Testing - YouTube


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Here's more:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...408.1073741836.107477662659628&type=3&theater


----------



## TehYoyo (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm talking about, if I'm pedaling, is that energy going into making the material flex or making the bike go forward.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

TehYoyo said:


> I'm talking about, if I'm pedaling, is that energy going into making the material flex or making the bike go forward.


That is often described as bottom bracket stiffness and people have different feelings about it. I used to own a Felt F Series and there are people that can provide you with a better answer than I can, but in my opinion yes, Felt's oversized BB30 bottom bracket and carbon layup transfers power extremely well. They are great bikes, particularly if speed is what you are after. That is part of what the test in the issue of Velo Magazine I directed you toward was measuring. You should try to find that issue if you can (August 2013). They basically gave the Felt F1 a score of 90 out of 100 and gave the other bikes an 88, 81, and 70.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

TehYoyo said:


> As far as I know, the Scott Foil is pretty much the stiffest bike around, or at least is known as such.
> 
> Does anyone have any numbers that compare the F Series to the Scott Foil?
> 
> Anecdotal evidence is not a number.


I have numbers on the new AR vs. the FOIL and numbers on the AR vs. the F. This data should be listed on the Felt website as well as others.

-Dave


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Rashadabd said:


> In the August 2013 issue of Velo Magazine, they rated the F1 over 3 other Tour de France bikes (Focus Izalco Team, Pinarello Dogma, Cervelo R5ca (or something like that).
> 
> Velo Magazine ? August 2013 - VeloNews.com
> 
> ...


The Giant test is a joke - at least in our office. In their "stiffness to weight" test, they use our older generation AR1 designed in 2007, not the lightest version of that bike mind you and certainly not the latest completely new version of the bike we just introduced this year. Of course the aero bike developed a half dozen years ago wasn't going to be as light as their non-aero bike.

The best part of this is when they released the Giant Propel suddenly the Felt AR1 was left off the comparison chart. What happened to it? Did they misplace their Felt AR1 frame when it came time to do an aero test, not a stiffness test?

Nice try Giant.

The all new AR FRD has the absolute best balance of an exceptionally stiff frame (within ~6% of the F1) it is more aerodynamic than anything Giant or anyone else (in a -15 --> 0 -->15 sweep) makes. It has nearly double the vertical compliance of the F-series models, nearly the same as our "comfort" Z bike. Nothing else is close. Period.


----------



## TehYoyo (Sep 16, 2012)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> I have numbers on the new AR vs. the FOIL and numbers on the AR vs. the F. This data should be listed on the Felt website as well as others.
> 
> -Dave


I assume you work for Felt. Could you link me to those numbers? Most of the data seems to be about aerodynamics, not stiffness.


----------



## gregcharlton (Feb 17, 2014)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> I have numbers on the new AR vs. the FOIL and numbers on the AR vs. the F. This data should be listed on the Felt website as well as others.
> 
> -Dave


Hi Fave, where are the numbers mentioned above? I ask as i am debating either a Foil or a Felt F1, couple of mates have Foil's and i want to see how the F1 would measure up, would it be competitive?


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

I don't know how stiff the F4 I built for my son is as the frame is a few years old. However, I can say it's way faster than my Look KG381 (based on some of my strava times for this point in the year) which has been retired. I'm seriously thinking about a Felt for myself. My son's is a 58 and I need a 60, but I'm tempted to put a longer stem on it and tell him tough luck. 

As for the original question, for the bulk of us, unless we are at least a cat 2 and on our way up, the difference in bb stiffness is likely a distinction without a difference. I don't mean to be dismissive, so I apologize up front if I sound like it, but why the concern? Just so you can hang with the mates?


----------

